# Ureka, I Found It!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, please don't get mad at me all of you who are hunkered down for the winter. But here in S. Cal we have no need to winterize, and therefore I never really checked to see where and IF I had a bypass valve for the water heater.

Out of curosity when I recently had the bunks stripped down for cleaning I got to wondering what it looked like under the bottom bunk. So I pulled out the two factory screws from the wood and ureka! there it was....the fabled bypass valve, under the bottom bunk. Just an FYI in case any of you 28BHSers have yet to winterize.

I also noticed that there is plenty of room to put another sliding drawer under there, and Outback has even framed it to accomodate the opening.

Happy Wintering action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

Where would you put a drawer? Isn't your furnace also under there? I have been wondering for awile now what I could use the space for. It is a nice little area.

A balmy 12 degrees this morning.

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Kev:

Take a look under there and you'll see what I mean. There is a huge open space between the furnace on the left which is really a compact unit, and the water heater on the far right. And almost perfectly centered is a square framed opening on the front that is covered with a wood panel from behind. It's almost like Outback set it up for a future mod. You could easily fit a drawer in there and have plenty of clearance from the appliances.

Same thing on the bottom of the TV stand wardrobe.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

California Jim said:


> OK, please don't get mad at me all of you who are hunkered down for the winter. But here in S. Cal we have no need to winterize, and therefore I never really checked to see where and IF I had a bypass valve for the water heater.
> 
> Out of curosity when I recently had the bunks stripped down for cleaning I got to wondering what it looked like under the bottom bunk. So I pulled out the two factory screws from the wood and ureka! there it was....the fabled bypass valve, under the bottom bunk. Just an FYI in case any of you 28BHSers have yet to winterize.
> 
> ...


Mine has a grate over that opening. The dealer told me not to modify it. I did cut a small square in the bottom bunk plywood so to by-pass the water heater I just flip up the bottom mattress and reach straight down to the valve. Works great and you can't even feel it on the bed. Saves you from having to remove the screws etc.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> The dealer told me not to modify it.


Sounds light fighting words!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Mine has a grate over that opening. The dealer told me not to modify it


Can you be more specific on what opening you are talking about, and what the dealer told you not to modify?

As far as the screws, I took them out of both bottom bunks to make access to the compartments under each easier.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > The dealer told me not to modify it.
> ...


LOL YG









I don't see a problem in modifying it unless your dealer can give you an educated reason why. Mine came completely sealed, and quite frankly if I were to put a drawer there it would still be mostly sealed when the drawer is closed.

There is already a large intake grate there in front of the furnace providing plenty of airflow. The only thing that could possibly be a problem would be that perhaps too much airflow is bad ? Or that having only the one intake grate is not enough airflow? However, mine works very well that way as it was designed by Outback









I say let the mods begin!


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Mine has the air-intake grate in that area as well.

JIM - You must have a different model year?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So do you guys have two (2) intake grates? Mine has one large intake grate right in front of the furnace. I can't imagine needing another one


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess this is a 28BHS specific "intake grate", as my furnace is behind the couch, and there is no intake grate. The only appliance under the bunks in the 26RS is the WH, on the street side.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Same here, 1 grate on the bottom bunk. When I lifted the bottom bunk panel to access the bypass when winterizing I noticed a lot of space as well. Good for storage. I will explore the drawer option in the spring as well ... can't ever have enough storage space.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Mine also as one large grate that covers the hole left side of the bottom bunk I don't believe there is enough room for a drawer. I'll check this weekend when I bring the TT home to do the hitch setup on my new TV
















Jim


----------

